# Which Manufacture?



## Rimrider330 (Sep 24, 2011)

Which bullet manufacture is a good choice for all around 45 ACP reloading. I am shooting a G30 and I want to reload and shoot FMJ. Shooting lead is not an option in my Glock, I want either 185 or 220 grain round nose. Which brand?


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a Glock 21, so I know what you mean about cast bullets. I reload 230-grain FMJ from Precision Delta and have had good results from them. I have also used plated bullets from Berry's and Rainier. I have not reloaded using the bullet weights you have indicated in your post. If you want to try Berry's, I would suggest you order directly from their Web site. I have used 200-grain HP and 230-grain RN from Berry's. Buy 250 and try them out. If you want to try Rainier bullets, I have purchased them from Midway. I have only reloaded their 230-grain RN and HP bullets.

Precision Delta sells their bullets by the 1000's. A link to their Web site is provided below:

Precision Delta - The Ammunition of Champions


----------

